# New tyre dressing what do you suggest?



## Pinny (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi guys hope you are well.
I am coming to the end of my carpro perl and auto glanz trim reaper have been happy with both these as tyre dressings but have the itch to try something else i prefer a glossy finish and durability must be decent what do you guys suggest? Been looking at the Siramik one and gyeon?

Cheers


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Pinny said:


> Hi guys hope you are well.
> 
> I am coming to the end of my carpro perl and auto glanz trim reaper have been happy with both these as tyre dressings but have the itch to try something else i prefer a glossy finish and durability must be decent what do you guys suggest? Been looking at the Siramik one and gyeon?
> 
> Cheers


I have the Gyeon one and it works decently well.

I think it's much of a muchness with tyre gels though, none of them last very long.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

I tend to venture away but always keep coming back to megs endurance for a good tyre gel. 

the key is the base work, make sure all the old stuff is off before application.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm using Meguiars endurance tyre gel at the moment, been on almost 3 weeks now with some bad weather and seems to be doing ok. Was using Autoglym instant tyre dressing but never seemed to last more than a few days.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Echo the above, Megs so far seems to be the best of a bad bunch.

Whatever the Ford dealer put on our fiesta lasted well, but it was absolutely horrible, was like graphite grease on your hands/rags/clothes.

Personally once the Megs is gone I'll be going the opposite way to you and trying Perl.


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Adams Tire Armor is worth considering


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm currently using power maxed tyre and trim dressing which I bought from Waxstock in 2018, lasts a good couple of weeks in most conditions 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Cyclonetog said:


> Echo the above, Megs so far seems to be the best of a bad bunch.
> 
> Whatever the Ford dealer put on our fiesta lasted well, but it was absolutely horrible, was like graphite grease on your hands/rags/clothes.
> 
> Personally once the Megs is gone I'll be going the opposite way to you and trying Perl.


I'd hardly call Megs tyre gel 'bad', its often criticised for being greasy and tyre sling, but that's often down to poor application. Applied correctly and its still a good performer after all these years :thumb:


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

PERL is hard to beat if you like the finish it gives. I also love Adam's Tire Shine. Both superb products.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I've tried a few and now stick with PERL. It's a personal thing but I have a dislike of anything 'Gel' which I find messy to apply and in most cases glossier than I like. Best to just try a few and see what fits?

Harry


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

TonyHill said:


> I'd hardly call Megs tyre gel 'bad', its often criticised for being greasy and tyre sling, but that's often down to poor application. Applied correctly and its still a good performer after all these years :thumb:


Sorry, I was perhaps a little terse.

Basically what I mean by bad bunch is that nothing I've used yet seems to live up to the claims made by the supplier.



> Never has a tyre looked so good for so long. The unique chemistry of Endurance stops tyres from turning brown and keeps them black for weeks, through snow, rain or shine.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I am still using Espuma RD50


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

It does also depend on what brand of tyres you are dressing, some are more receptive than others.

Autosmart Fusion, Gtechniq T1, Gyeon Tire & Zaino Z16 are my favourites.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have tried many but always go back to perl or megs endurance. Perl for classy subtle finish, megs for bling 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

I've used so many over the years and always have a few different ones to hand. A few that are more gel based, that are generally applied by applicator pad but can also be applied by paint brush, and a few thinner consistency solvent based trade dressings that I apply with a paint brush. Sometimes I mix a bit of one of the gel dressings with a bit of one of the trade dressings to make it apply easier with a paint brush. Depending on the type of tyre with brush application, I may go around with an applicator or piece of sponge to remove excess and smooth the finish. Im generally not a fan of water based dressings but I have some CarPro perl and after using it a few times I liked it but cant see it being better then a silicone based solvent dressing but ill test it more and see.

Gels:

Megs endurance
Kkd tyresol
Autopia endurance

Trade:

Autosmart highstyle
Autoglym rubber plus
Trafalgar supper rubber dressing
Concept chemicals contour
Nielsen brilliance


----------



## Pinny (Dec 15, 2016)

Many thanks for the replys:thumb:

Think i may get bottle of the trusted perl and maybe a complete new one too


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

I've been having good results with AutoGlanz Uber Schwartz.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

TonyHill said:


> I'd hardly call Megs tyre gel 'bad', its often criticised for being greasy and tyre sling, but that's often down to poor application. Applied correctly and its still a good performer after all these years :thumb:


I dont ge ton with it, it soaks into the grrovesd and a lot doesnt go very far...

I use it on lastics though or on scratches before a sale.. they just disappear!

dont recommend it long term but try on any blemish it will literally dissappear


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Gyeon Tire is my go to that I always keep going back to. Heard good things about Perl


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Pinny said:


> Hi guys hope you are well.
> I am coming to the end of my carpro perl and auto glanz trim reaper have been happy with both these as tyre dressings but have the itch to try something else i prefer a glossy finish and durability must be decent what do you guys suggest? Been looking at the Siramik one and gyeon?
> 
> Cheers


IMO the two you are using are the best two I have tried!

I also have WaxAddict Gold Tinted Feeder which is very nice!

Thanks
Rob


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

+1 for Autoglym Rubber Plus


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

The new product from Optimum is meant to last months - 
I'm going to give it a try when my Gyeon is used up.....


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm really liking Detailed Onlines Tire Shine at the moment. Goes on well, no sling that I've noticed and lasts a reasonable amount of time. You can coat it for more gloss too and it's cheap! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

NickP said:


> The new product from Optimum is meant to last months -
> I'm going to give it a try when my Gyeon is used up.....


Tried it and although it lasts longer than any other tyre dressing I've used, it does NOT last anywhere near 6 months, plus something like Gyeon Tyre has a much nicer look to it when applied.

I have just bought Black Pearl, another tyre coating to try and will report back if it's any better.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, I wouldn't ever believe Pan's reviews. Whilst I like his channel and find his time-lapse detailing videos weirdly relaxing to watch, his reviews are never actual reviews.

Unless, that is, you believe that every product Pan has ever used is perfect. I get that he doesn't want to be negative about brands he likes, but nothing is perfect and it's not really a review if you don't mention the bad points as well as the good.

He is Canadian though, so maybe that's why he can't say anything negative about the products! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

I really like Carbon Collective Sateen which seems to do well in bad weather. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

atbalfour said:


> Tried it and although it lasts longer than any other tyre dressing I've used, it does NOT last anywhere near 6 months, plus something like Gyeon Tyre has a much nicer look to it when applied.
> 
> I have just bought Black Pearl, another tyre coating to try and will report back if it's any better.


What kind of duration did you get from it?


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Walesy. said:


> I am still using Espuma RD50


I still use Espuma, but when I last went to order RD50 it was no longer available so I purchased RD25, cheaper, more of a natural look and I feel lasts slightly longer..


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

NickP said:


> What kind of duration did you get from it?


I got around 3-4 weeks in wet weather before it dulled and I had to top it up. To be fair, the car was washed at least once a week with tyres pressure washed each time. It lasted longer than any other dressing I've used, however the finish is not fantastic, I couldn't get a balance between enough product to make it last and too shiny.

I applied the Black Pearl today - went for the Matt version and must say the finish is seriously impressive. It's almost like a tyre paint with coating properties within. Will report back on durability.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

atbalfour said:


> I got around 3-4 weeks in wet weather before it dulled and I had to top it up. To be fair, the car was washed at least once a week with tyres pressure washed each time. It lasted longer than any other dressing I've used, however the finish is not fantastic, I couldn't get a balance between enough product to make it last and too shiny.
> 
> I applied the Black Pearl today - went for the Matt version and must say the finish is seriously impressive. It's almost like a tyre paint with coating properties within. Will report back on durability.


Any updates on the Black Pearl?


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

None there all CRAP


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

I always used to use megs endurance gel. But found that I would get a lot of it flicking up the side of the car.

I've moved on to Detailed Online Ultra Shine which seems to be very economical

https://detailedonline.co.uk/collections/wheels/products/ultra-shine-tyre-dressing-and-protector


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

I use Autoglym high performance tyre gel
Bloody lovely smell to it


----------



## Gafferinc (Jan 23, 2017)

Detailed Online Ultrashine for me. Goes on easy, nice finish and seems to last ok to my eye anyway


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

NickP said:


> Any updates on the Black Pearl?


Quick summary here.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=417099

To conclude, I am sold on tyre coatings and Black Pearl is the best of the two I have used both in terms of looks and durability.

Poor looking tyres ruin the look of a pristine car in my opinion. Cleaning tyres is a pain and the chemicals / tyre brushes can damage alloys. Because of this my routine is now to do one big tyre scrub and prep every 3/4 months, once I apply a tyre coating I will occasionally top this up with a conventional tyre dressing.


----------



## ian180p (Aug 25, 2014)

*Meguiars endurance gel*



waxtrucker said:


> I'm using Meguiars endurance tyre gel at the moment, been on almost 3 weeks now with some bad weather and seems to be doing ok. Was using Autoglym instant tyre dressing but never seemed to last more than a few days.


I've been using mega endurance for a while now and it seems pretty good but I am only a weekend warrior.


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Always got on well with auto finesse satin after picking it up in halfords as a stop-gap


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Meguiars Endurance with added glitter (you have to add the glitter yourself)

I know, it sounds ridiculous but I found it on a thread here ages ago and couldn't resist. Makes the tyres look proper smart. (Also lasts a fair while as long as you clean the tyres beforehand)


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

MagpieRH said:


> Meguiars Endurance with added glitter (you have to add the glitter yourself)
> 
> I know, it sounds ridiculous but I found it on a thread here ages ago and couldn't resist. Makes the tyres look proper smart. (Also lasts a fair while as long as you clean the tyres beforehand)


Waxaddict already do something similar with their tyre feeder. Far better tyre dressing as well with the choice of gold or silver if you wanted.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

No intention to appear facetious, but the question is impossible to suggest as it's so subjective. 
Some like slick, tacky, mat, water based, and on it goes.
It might be easier to ask what you are looking for in a finish and that my get you better suggestions.
i like Koch Chemie ps, blinding gear, as I like a mat and low key finish. What do you want?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Itstony said:


> No intention to appear facetious, but the question is impossible to suggest as it's so subjective.
> Some like slick, tacky, mat, water based, and on it goes.
> It might be easier to ask what you are looking for in a finish and that my get you better suggestions.
> i like Koch Chemie ps, blinding gear, as I like a mat and low key finish. What do you want?


Totally agree Tyre dressing is the most subjective of all. But I also agree, of everything I have tried PS is my preference.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Gyeon tyre express I've recently used and really like it.









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

That looks really nice Lexus, I've see a few posts about Gyeon and I always like the look of it.
Must resist though and get through my Megs first.


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

Megs Endurance seems to last longer than others for me, but if I'm in a rush I use Autoglym Instant Tyre Dressing


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

That finish on the Lexus with Gyeon Q2 tyre express looks good, anyone know how it compares with the Si02 based Gyeon Q2 tire?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

It's biggest feature is that it can be applied on a damp tyre. Longevity is around half as good in my experience.


----------

